
Yo-ga of duality - vibvibvib
aum.... I am a yogi, syncing with the existence, through pitch frequencies of the body. Any question on duality, time, nothingness, mind&#x2F;AI, wave-particle, intellect thought patterns.. happy to help and share my insights :)
======
babygoat
What exactly do you mean by syncing with the existence, through pitch
frequencies of the body?

~~~
vibvibvib
non-identification with anything outside of sense perception. Identifying is a
mind process creating the physical dimension of light and matter. After
becoming aware of the vibrancy you can dilute time itself as a black hole
body. There is consciousness in love.

